
phpCE Conference Cancelled - s9w
https://2019.phpce.eu
======
ktpsns
Reason: Only white male speakers.

I once organized a conference in theoretical physics and we put a female from
a publisher just as a female on the list for the quote. It is really bad.
There were basically no females in this field and/or we couldn't get
confirmation by the few ones (roughly 20% female professors in physics in
Germany).

